# Obrigado ou Obrigada?



## ana lacerda

Será que alguém poderia ajudar-me (a ver se tiro as dúvidas de uma vêz por todas...), quando é que usamos a palavra *Obrigado* ou *Obrigada *?
Ensinaram-me que quando é uma senhora a falar usa o femenino, quando é um homem, usa-se o masculino. Na verdade toda a gente diz OBRIGADO.

Obrigada


----------



## Alentugano

ana lacerda said:


> Será que alguém poderia ajudar-me (a ver se tiro as dúvidas de uma vêz por todas...), quando é que usamos a palavra *Obrigado* ou *Obrigada *?
> Ensinaram-me que quando é uma senhora a falar usa o femenino, quando é um homem, usa-se o masculino. Na verdade toda a gente diz OBRIGADO.
> 
> Obrigada



Olá de novo,
ensinaram-lhe a forma correcta, Ana. Nem toda a gente diz *obrigado*. Já ouvi homens a usar *obrigada* e muitas mulheres a dizer *obrigado*. Acho que o fazem por desconhecimento desta regra.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Outsider

De acordo com o Alentugano. Ana, "Obrigado" é um adjectivo que quer dizer "Agradecido". Portanto, uma mulher deve dizer "Obrigada", isto é, "agradecida".

Tivemos antes um tópico acerca disto aqui no fórum, mas não o onsigo encontrar.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Só adicionando algo que não vai adicionar nada 
Costuma-se pronunciar obrigado(a) sem o "o" inicial, algo como 'brigado(a). E isso se reflete na escrita! Só que "brigado" é relativo a "briga"...


----------



## Makumbera

A ocultação do "o" é exclusiva da maioria dos falares brasileiros...


----------



## MarcB

Outsider said:


> De acordo com o Alentugano. Ana, "Obrigado" é um adjectivo que quer dizer "Agradecido". Portanto, uma mulher deve dizer "Obrigada", isto é, "agradecida".
> 
> Tivemos antes um tópico acerca disto aqui no fórum, mas não o onsigo encontrar.


 
aqui


----------



## Outsider

Obrigado!


----------



## Leandro

É raro eu ouvir uma mulher dizer "Obrigada", pelo menos aqui no Rio. Geralmente ouço apenas "Obrigado". Mesmo quando uma mulher está recebendo um grupo de outras mulheres, ela diz "Obrigado, por terem vindo". Acho que aí entra a questão do masculino ser usado como "forma geral", talvez aqui já entre a questão do sexismo.


----------



## ana lacerda

Obrigada a todos.
Só quero dizer ao Ronan que quem usa *brigado*, são os mais jovens. Eles fazem muito isso que é cortar as palavras.Preguiça verbal, digo eu.


----------



## Leandro

ana lacerda said:


> Obrigada a todos.
> Só quero dizer ao Ronan que quem usa *brigado*, são os mais jovens. Eles fazem muito isso que é cortar as palavras.Preguiça verbal, digo eu.



Na verdade, aqui no Brasil é mais comum você ouvir alguém dizer "brigado" em vez de "obrigado". E quando ouvimos alguém dizendo certinho "Obrigado", fica estranho, parece estrangeiro falando português. É como você ouvir alguém falar "Estou com fome." em vez de "Tô com fome", parece estranho.


----------



## ana lacerda

Engraçado,aqui dizendo "tou com fome ", é também outra das mil e uma maneiras de cortar as palavras por aquela "doença" de que já falei.
(Não sei onde vamos parar)


----------



## Jayna-la-unica

brigado, e isso correcto?


----------



## Outsider

É uma contracção: _'brigado_. 
Da maneira como muita gente fala em Portugal, é quase assim que se diz aqui, também. Aliás, uma coisa que já ouvi muitas vezes em Portugal (e que acho um pouco irritante) é _M'tò'rigad'_ por _Muito obrigado_.


----------



## Leck

Obrigado pela oportunidade! Só quero 'modernizar' a fala dos colegas aqui.

Ao invés de falar obrigado, fale VALEU! É extremamente informal, bom de se falar para dizer obrigado.

Valeu a oportunidade.


----------



## Denis555

Você tem razão!
*Valeu* pelo comentário! Pois ninguém tinha falado nessa forma tão usada!


----------



## ana lacerda

Olá Outsider. Só queria dizer-lhe que é difícil para mim ler o que escreveu.................... Tem a certeza? Não me lembro de ouvir alguém falar assim.


----------



## Outsider

Lembro-me distintamente de ouvir o Júlio Isidro, por exemplo, dizer _M'tò'rigad'_ (ou coisa parecida).


----------



## ana lacerda

Agora lembrei-me do Raul Solnado que também dizia:*Ped/i/ó chmá-lo?*
Lembra-se?
*Atenção a todos :*Não se fala nem se escreve assim. OK?


----------



## jazyk

Poderia pelo menos ter a cortesia de traduzir-no-lo?


----------



## ana lacerda

Tradução: Podia Chamá-lo?


----------



## Outsider

ana lacerda said:


> Ah.Isso é um exemplo em 10 milhões. Ele queria era *ser* engraçado.


Não era essa a impressão que me dava. Aliás, já vi outras pessoas falarem assim. Era apenas uma maneira muito rápida de dizer "Muito obrigado".



ana lacerda said:


> Agora lembrei-me do Raul Solnado que também dizia:*Ped/i/ó chmá-lo?*


Isso é mais estranho.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

HAHAHAHAH OLHEM QUE TAL NÉ, QUÉM ME DIRIA! ISSO EU NEM SABIA, QUE BOM QUE QUASE NEM USO ISTO DE OBRIGADO, nunca imaginei que for masculino, ou sim, só que pensei que poderia ser usado por mulheres...

tchau obrigada pela sua ajudinha!

Olhe Alentugano e com brigado sozinho também passa assim, devo dizer brigada??? ista última nunca usei, nem escutei da boca de mulher? me diga você!

cumprimentos.


----------



## avok

Os portugueses dizem "brigêt" em lugar de "obrigado"


----------



## MOC

avok said:


> Os portugueses dizem "brigêt" em lugar de "obrigado"


 

Que portugueses?


----------



## avok

MOC said:


> Que portugueses?


 
Os portugueses de Portugal !!!


----------



## MOC

avok said:


> Os portugueses de Portugal !!!


 
Eu sou um português de Portugal e digo Obrigádo ou brigádo (informal). Toda a gente que conheço di-lo mais ou menos da mesma forma (varia apenas o O inicial). 

Nunca ouvi ninguém dizer "brigêt". As únicas pessoas que tenho memória de fazerem algo semelhante (isto é, substituirem o "d" por "t" e eliminarem o "o" ou "a" final) são as tias de Cascais e isso nem é sotaque ou regionalismo. É "pseudo chique".  

Trocar o brig*a* por brig*ê* é totalmente novidade para mim.


----------



## AztecZombie

Ok, I'm learning Portuguese so I like joining Portuguese/Brazilian chat rooms to learn more. So I meet this woman who was born in Portugal but currently resides in Germany. I noticed that she would always use "obrigado" instead of "obrigada"; so I asked why she did that because I always thought that females were suppose to use "obrigada". She said "Obrigada é uma obrigaçao , obrigado é um agradecimento". "Obrigada" is an obligation and "Obrigado" is to give thanks?  Can someone please explain this? Can females also use "obrigado"? Or is this just a Portugal thing?


----------



## Vanda

Welcome to the forums, AztecZombie, 

If you can read Portuguese you'll have a lot to read about it above.


----------



## Luis2008

O correto é:
Obrigado - quando a pessoa que fala é do sexo masculino.
Obrigada - quando a pesooa que fala é do sexo feminino.

Quando alguém troca uma pela outra, é porque desconhece a regra sobre o assunto.
Quando alguém diz "brigada" ou "brigado" é porque está falando geralmente entre amigos, em tom de brincadeira, ou por preguiça mesmo.

Ana, nunca diga "brigada", "brigado" ou "obrigado", e sim, "obrigada".

Espero ter ajudado.

Ah, obrigado!


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Uma explicação muito convincente para a flexão em gênero de *obrigado* é que a expressão original seria "_eu me sinto/estou/sou *obrigado* a retribuir seu favor_", logo, uma mulher diria "_eu me sinto *obrigada* a retribuir seu favor_", mas com o tempo as pessoas passaram a falar somente obrigado ou obrigada.

Obrigado pela atenção

Até.:


----------



## Dona Chicória

Olá!

Penso que gerações vão perdendo este bonito recurso da lingua portuguesa,  pois não se raciocina sobre o sentido da frase, que é algo como:

_fico (lhe) muito obrigada /o, _

ou seja, fico devendo uma retribuição. 

 Muito obrigada.


----------



## avok

MOC said:


> Trocar o brig*a* por brig*ê* é totalmente novidade para mim.


 
"æ": "brigæt' " soa melhor


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Eu também nunca ouvi *briget*, *brigaet* ou algo semelhante. 

Mas *'brigado/a* é bastante comum.



Até.:


----------



## Cristhian

Apenas para responder ao que Jayna-la-unica perguntou: "brigado, e isso correcto"?
Na linguagem falada, coloquial, é aceitável dizer brigado. Mas na linguagem escrita formal, por favor, use obrigado.

Brigadim ( essa é uma forma bastante usada no MSN...hehehe )


----------



## MarX

Many times I hear *Brigat* which is a practical abbrevation of both *obrigado* and *obrigada*. 

I love the flexibility and elasticity of Portuguese! Compared to Spanish, at least.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

MarX said:


> Many times I hear *Brigat* which is a practical abbrevation of both *obrigado* and *obrigada*.
> 
> I love the flexibility and elasticity of Portuguese! Compared to Spanish, at least.


 
Oh but Spanish is just as flexible! I love both


----------



## Marzelo

marta12 said:


> *Obrigado* Marcelo, também é uma óptima sugestão.
> 
> Ainda bem que gostou, (...)
> 
> *Obrigado* aos dois.




Apenas por curiosidade, qual a regra de concordância para *obrigado/a* em Portugal? 

Digo isso, pois no Brasil a palavra concorda com o gênero de quem agradece, ou seja, mulher agradece dizendo *obrigada*, enquanto os homens, agradecem dizendo *obrigado*.


----------



## englishmania

A regra é a mesma em Portugal.


----------



## Vanda

Juntei a várias discussões já existentes sobre o mesmo tema.


----------



## marta12

Olá

Apesar do que todos dizem, e com razão, quando aprendi a palavra «obrigado» ela não tinha feminino. 
Lembro-me de ser repreendida veementemente quando, por graça dizia «obriagada». Ficou-me até hoje e soa-me mal dizer ou escrever, quando me refiro a mim, obrigada.
Por isso continuarei a escrever e a dizer obrigado.
E eu que até nem me considero nada conservadora!


----------



## anaczz

Eu notei que em Portugal isso é muito frequente. Muitos homens dizem obrigada e muitas mulheres dizem obrigado.
Talvez, como a Marta, toda uma geração tenha aprendido dessa forma, que é errada, pois "obrigado", seja como adjetivo ou como flexão do verbo obrigar, varia em gênero e número (obrigado, obrigada, obrigados, obrigadas) e sempre variou.
Suponho que a confusão tenha relação com o substantivo obrigado, este sim, parece ser invariável:

Deixo aqui meu obrigado.
Um grande obrigado a vocês.

Adendo: Encontrei outra explicação. Pelo visto, essa regra é seguida mais rigorosamente no Brasil, ou pelo menos, assim é ensinada.
No entanto, há gramáticos que admitem a existência da interjeição "obrigado"; essa também não teria flexão de gênero e número.
De qualquer forma, uma pessoa do sexo masculino nunca poderia usar "obrigada"; já as do sexo feminino poderiam optar por obrigada (adjetivo ou verbo) ou obrigado (interjeição)


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Eu notei que em Portugal isso é muito frequente. Muitos homens dizem obrigada e muitas mulheres dizem obrigado.


 
É um facto. Creio que cada vez se usa mais como interjeição, naturalmente dissociada do género de quem fala. Usar-se uma forma ou outra, mesmo gramaticalmente errado, pode ser uma questão de hábito. Recordo-me de que, quando era criança, dizia frequentemente _'obrigada'_. As crianças imitam o que ouvem e quem eu mais ouvia falar era a minha mãe. Não havia grande preocupação em corrigirem-me, ninguém levava muito a mal o erro, havia uma preocupação muito maior em que fosse educado. Hábitos desses são difíceis de perder ('_de pequenino é que se torce o pepino_', não é?) e muito mais se não houver pressão, familiar ou social, no sentido da correcção. E em Portugal, realmente, acho que há pouca.


----------



## englishmania

Pois, lá porque se diz cá, não significa que a regra não seja a mesma. Simplesmente, há muita gente que diz incorrectamente. Muitas dessas pessoas devem achar que obrigado/a tem de concordar com a pessoa a quem se  agradece e não com a pessoa que agradece....


----------



## MRossi

eu sempre escrevia obrigad*U

*


----------



## Micina

Hi

Is it correct that women should say Obrigada(thank you in Portuguese) even when speaking to men?
And men always Obrigado?

Thanks


----------



## Rabite

You got it right.

Men should always say "obrigado" (and I've yet to see a man slip on that one). Women _should_ always say "obrigada", but it's not uncommon to hear them use "obrigado" as if it were gender neutral.


----------



## Istriano

_Obrigada _in fact means _obliged _so it should have a concordance with the person speaking, not with a person spoken to. 
Compare with _agradecida _or _grata _(=thankful).

Uma mulher diz: (Eu lhe estou/fico) obrigada/grata/agradecida. 

An English woman trying to seduce her man would say: _I'm a princess to you _(and not _I'm a prince to you_). In the same fashion: _Obrigada a você._


----------



## coolbrowne

Correct: 


Micina said:


> ... women should say Obrigada...men always Obrigado...


As you may already know, the Portuguese form of "thank you" is short for "[_*Eu*_] estou/fico [muito] *obrigado/a* [a ti/você/vós etc.]", that is to say "*I* am [much] *obliged* [to you]" - a form still in use in many English-speaking places, by the way. Therefore the participle-turned-adjective *obrigado/a* refers to "eu", the speaker. Hence its gender must agree with the speaker's sex, regardless of that of the person spoken to. Some females may not realize that structure and say "obrigad*o*". That tends to be basic ignorance of the facts just stated or even (who knows?), some form of personal statement or protest against perceived immaginary sexism (you may want to look up the idiom "procurar chifre em cabeça de cavalo")

Regards


----------



## englishmania

A man says "obrigado". A woman says "obrigada". 
If it is easier to understand, think about "[estou] agradecido/a".


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Most well-educated women would always say _obrigad*a*_, but _o__brigad*o* _is something extremely common among women of uneducated origin. They're often told to "correct" themselves but they sometimes misunderstand the rules followed in standard Portuguese. For example, when my mother's gatekeeper thanks me for something, he says _obrigad*o*_; but when he thanks my mother, he says _obrigad*a*_!!! That's an interesting kind of hypercorrection, isn't it?


----------



## Vanda

Probably we have already commented on this long (and old) thread that it also depends on where the person lives. For example, in the state of Paraná almost everyone I know from there - and educated people - say obrigado (men and women). I've read somewhere it might be an influence of the immigrants who knew little of the language and isolated themselves on farms where the custom spread for generations.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Achei um exemplo do uso feminino de _obrigado _pelo tipo de falante a que esse uso é muitas vezes associado - no Rio. Esse é um trecho de uma bela canção da Gaiola das Popozudas:

Só me dava porrada!!!
  E partia pra farra!!!
  Eu ficava sozinha, esperando você
  Eu gritava e chorava que nem uma maluca...
  Valeu muito obrigad*o* mas agora virei puta!!!


----------



## Istriano

Dá-lhe Valeixka


----------

